

How to Square numbers made up of repeating digit in 2 seconds - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/02/squaring-numbers-made-up-of-repeating_26.html

======
mquaes
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

